# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  VENTA FUNDO AGRICOLA DPTO DE SAN MARTÍN

## María del Carmen

VENDO FUNDO AGRÍCOLA A 55 MINUTOS DE LA CIUDAD DE TARAPOTO, CERCA A PICOTA, TIERRA MECANIZADA APTO PARA CUALQUIER SEMBRÍO, ÁREA 982.527 HAS, CON FÁCIL ACCESO, VISTA PANORÁMICA, CUENTA CON SU PROPIO SISTEMA DE RIEGO DISTRIBUIDO EN DIFERENTES SECTORES DEL TERRENO, FUENTE DE CAPTACIÓN RÍO HUALLAGA, CUENTA CON 340 HAS DE ARROZ EN PRODUCCIÓN, 130 HAS HABILITADAS, 150 HAS POR HABILITAR, 100 HAS DE MAÍZ, ÁREA GANADERA Y ZONA REFORESTADA DE CEDRO, CAOBA Y HISPINGO. CUENTA CON TÍTULO DE PROPIEDAD INSCRITO EN LOS REGISTROS PÚBLICOS.Temas similares: EN VENTA: Fundo Agrícola de 375 Has. (Cañete, Perú) VENTA DE FUNDO MADERERO AGRÍCOLA (AMAZONAS-PERÚ) EN VENTA: FUNDO AGRÍCOLA DE 122 HAS EN VILLACURÍ, ICA, PERÚ. EN VENTA: Fundo Agrícola de 24 Hás - TAMBOGRANDE - PIURA- PERÚ EN VENTA: Fundo Agrícola de 70.86 has en TAMBOGRANDE - PIURA - PERÚ

----------

